# Dwarf caiman danger



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

If a fully-grown dwarf caiman attached itself to your hand, could you prevent it from ripping your hand off by lifting it up and grabbing it?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Try it  tell us!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Try it  tell us!


i would pay good money to watch :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Try it  tell us!


I don't think an inexperienced person could. My friend thinks he could. Just had a massive argument.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> i would pay good money to watch :lol2:


Me too. haha


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't think an inexperienced person could. My friend thinks he could. Just had a massive argument.


 Just because you are experienced it does not mean you want to get bitten by a DWA.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Just because you are experienced it does not mean you want to get bitten by a DWA.


Yes. I know that. Just trying to resolve an argument.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

A experienced person should be aware enough not to get tagged in the first place. But once its grabbed hold there will be real damage, the hand may not come of but it will be a mess.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ipreferaflan said:


> If a fully-grown dwarf caiman attached itself to your hand, could you prevent it from ripping your hand off by lifting it up and grabbing it?


I have no experience with caiman.

However, I do have some experience with monitors and tegus.

If you had a determined large reptile attached to your hand, picking it up and trying to hold it with the other hand is more likely to get the other hand hurt than to save the first one. Monitors are terrible for grabbing on and GRINDING - and at least our dinkyNile would take to being grabbed bodily by making even more of an effort to pull a chunk off you.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

my spec is only a little 2ft 6 thing and allthough he hasnt bitten me i was sorting the pump in his tank he span round in a warning with his mouth open and 2 teeth ripped the end of my finger open and that was shock enough 

at just over a meter long a full grown dwarf caiman would make a right mess with a propper bit what you have to remember is a meter long crock will have more bight force than a big dog 

so i think your mate would be to buisy shouting his mom and sobing to think if i do this or that it will leve go


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

A fully grown dwarf caiman isn't going to bite and hold, it is going to swipe your hand to ribbons in one go...


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

try it


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

kingball said:


> try it


He said he'd be willing to try.
He'd had a few beers though...

I love the look of dwarf caiman, but I really wouldn't wanna put my hand up against one haha.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I have experience with Niles only, but crocodilians are strong. I mean real strong. If an adult crocodilian of any species latches on to your hand there are only two endings really: either the croc lets go, or the hand comes off.


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

As said previously, its not likely to latch, more likely to tear whatever goes into the mouth to bits.

IF it did clamp down, I personally dont fancy being the one to try and remove it. It would be a case of wait till its decided its had enough


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

If I was your friend I wouldn't even think about it, beers or no beers. I had to remove one of our spectacle caimans from its cage and she was around 1.3m and believe me she wasn't happy at all. I definitely wouldn't want to be bitten by her because I know it would end up with me having to buy one glove for winter. As for our Nile crocodiles and American alligators, well I wouldn't have to buy gloves at all. Probably have to look for prosthetic limbs if i'm lucky. I mean your mate must be a little foolish even thinking about such a situation.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> If I was your friend I wouldn't even think about it, beers or no beers. I had to remove one of our spectacle caimans from its cage and she was around 1.3m and believe me she wasn't happy at all. I definitely wouldn't want to be bitten by her because I know it would end up with me having to buy one glove for winter. As for our Nile crocodiles and American alligators, well I wouldn't have to buy gloves at all. Probably have to look for prosthetic limbs if i'm lucky. I mean your mate must be a little foolish even thinking about such a situation.


Well I was telling him I fancied some dwarf caiman in the (far) future, but that they're dangerous and I've heard they can rip your hand off. He was very sceptical and said he'd lift it up and wrap it into his body so it couldn't do a death-roll.
Funny times.


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

with monitor species you can stick theyre heads under a water source to spook them off (if you make it that far) wouldnt work on a caiman being a semi aquatic species.

also pouring vinigar into theyre mouths can also result in release whether this would work on a crocodillian is a different matter.

wouldnt wanna try and feel sorry for the person wo had to.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

If your mate does try it make sure you post a link to the youtube video of it: victory:


----------



## Dazzo (Jan 19, 2008)

Pulling it into his body so it couldn't do a death roll?....... good plan :lol2:

Firstly I think caimen tend to eat animals like fish etc so tend not to do death rolls? Would like to know this 

Secondly pulling the whole of it closer doesn't seem like a good idea as the mouth isn't the only dangerous part with crocodilians.


----------

